# Commande nouveau G5



## 550 (11 Juin 2004)

Je suis un peu nouveau si je me plante d'endroit pour poster merci de déplacer ce message, et si pour la même raison il y avait déjà un fil merci de le supprimer.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Donc voilà, je m'apprête à commander un des nouveaux G52x2GHz et je voulais partager avec vous mon attente et le suivi de ma commande. C'est la première fois que je commande une machine sur l'Applestore en ligne.

J'attends avec impatience vos remarques et vos conseils, y a-t-il des trucs à savoir, des bétises à éviter?

A priori je vais passer la commande demain ou après demain.
Merci de vos remarques


----------



## minime (12 Juin 2004)

Souvent les clients achètent leur mémoire ailleurs que sur l'Apple store, où elle est plutôt chère. L'important n'est pas de trouver des barrettes à prix cassé, surtout dans le cas d'un PowerMac, mais un bon compromis : mémoire de marque, mais pas vendue au prix du platine. Il y a déjà plusieurs thread sur la ram, si tu veux des marques ou des adresses.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Juin 2004)

www.ram-discount.com

j'ai commandé une 512 l'an dernier pour mon eMac ,marche très bien ,reconnue de suite .


----------



## squarepusher (12 Juin 2004)

Bonjour  ,

si tu n'en as  pas besoin tu peux aussi retirer le modem 56k interne, ce qui te permettra d'acheter de la meilleur ram ailleurs .


----------



## Yip (12 Juin 2004)

550 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu nouveau si je me plante d'endroit pour poster merci de déplacer ce message, et si pour la même raison il y avait déjà un fil merci de le supprimer.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Donc voilà, je m'apprête à commander un des nouveaux G52x2GHz et je voulais partager avec vous mon attente et le suivi de ma commande. C'est la première fois que je commande une machine sur l'Applestore en ligne.
> ...




Je suis content que tu aies ouvert ce sujet, je vais faire exactement comme toi lundi (mais chez un copain revendeur), un 2X2 aussi.  :love: 

Seules remarques : Prends la 9600 XT, l'investissement supplémentaire est minime (pas MiniMe   ) et vaut largement le coup. 
Si tu as ou pense acheter un jour un téléphone Bluetooth, prends aussi cette option, tu ne peux pas la rajouter après, il faudrait en passer par une clé BT ce qui serait dommage. Utile aussi pour souris ou clavier BT, le sans-fil, une fois qu'on y a goûté...   

Pour la mémoire, 1 Go me paraît un minimum, écoute les conseils donnés au dessus.

À bientôt ici même.


----------



## 550 (12 Juin 2004)

C'est commandé, délai annoncé de 3 à 5 jours pour l'assemblage.
J'ai pris la 9600xt.
Je n'ai pas ajouté de RAM, j'en ai vu ailleurs pour moins cher.
Je n'ai pas rajouté le module bluetooth par erreur mais j'ai une clef pour synchroniser mon T68i. Vous êtes surs qu'on ne peut pas rajouter le module bluetooth par la suite??

Bon sinon je suis assez excité et j'espère que je recevrai vite ma commande.
Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement.

Merci pour tout vos conseils.


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juin 2004)

Bah si c'est ton premier Mac, je crois que tu ne vas pas être déçu


----------



## 550 (12 Juin 2004)

Non, ce n'est pas mon premier Mac, mais je ne pense pas être déçu... je viens de vendre mon G4 quicksilver dual 1GHz.

Alors, je partage avec vous les information au fur et à mesure...


Order Date 
12/06/2004
12:11 PM GMT


Est. Ship
On or before 
21/06/2004

Voilà c'est un peu plus long que ce que j'espérais, mais je crois que je vais tenir le coup :hein:

à très bientot je l'espère pour de nouvelles infos...


----------



## Yip (12 Juin 2004)

Bin moi au boulot ça va me changer de mon G4 400 d'il y a 4 ans  

Et d'après moi, le BT ne peut être rajouté en interne après coup, d'autres doivent pouvoir confirmer.


----------



## Yip (21 Juin 2004)

Bon, tu en es où 550 de ta commande ?

Mon pote m'a dit environ 15 jours   (c'est du BTO) ce qui doit nous amener fin juin ou début juillet.

Je commence à être un peu fébrile moi, terrible cet état de manque pour quelque chose qu'on a encore jamais touché...


----------



## unfolding (21 Juin 2004)

:mouais:
 Ben j'ai pas autant de chance. Commandé un 2x1.8 Ghz tout de suite apres l'annonce, il est arrivé vendredi.
 Ben mon dual est en fait Mono. Le jour d'apres le G5 est enfin Dual, pour redevenir Mono dimanche et aujourd'hui.
 Ca sent le retour a l'usine.

 Bon, il ne reste plus qu'a patienter, encore... jusqu'a ce que mon G5 revienne.


----------



## 550 (21 Juin 2004)

Et voilà, c'est reparti comme chaque fois, Apple ne nous décevra donc jamais!

La date d'expédition estimée était le "21 juin ou avant", aujourd'hui elle est passée à "28 juin ou avant". Autant dire que je ne m'attends plus à recevoir cette machine avant juillet.

J'ai appelé au numéro indiqué sur le mail de confirmation de commande et la dame a dit qu'elle vérifiait à l'usine et qu'elle me confirmerait qu'ils s'engageraient sur cette date définitivement sans quoi j'annule ma commande.

Faut dire que j'ai commandé cette machine et pas le 2,5GHz uniquement parce qu'elle était disponible "sous 3 à 5 jours". Il y a une très sérieux manque de transparence dans le fonctionnement de l'Applestore, une semaine de plus c'est pas très grave (si ce n'est pas plus), ce qui est grave c'est de mentir, tromper, maintenir le client dans l'ignorance.


Colère!


----------



## Yip (21 Juin 2004)

unfolding a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben j'ai pas autant de chance. Commandé un 2x1.8 Ghz tout de suite apres l'annonce, il est arrivé vendredi.
> Ben mon dual est en fait Mono. Le jour d'apres le G5 est enfin Dual, pour redevenir Mono dimanche et aujourd'hui.
> Ca sent le retour a l'usine.
> ...




Désolé pour toi, j'espère sincèrement que tes problèmes vont s'arranger, les problèmes matériels c'est encore plus l'angoisse que l'attente.

L'attente justement moi je m'y fais assez facilement, en fait je sais que je renouvelle ma machine tous les 3 ans, là j'ai attendu un de plus pour être sûr d'avoir une machine avec moins de problèmes de fiabilité (  ) et mon G4 actuel me permet d'attendre sans soucis.


En fait mon ordi au boulot me sert à gérer mon fichier patients, prendre des radios, un jour des panoramiques (Trophy a sorti une version Mac   ), mon agenda (Top Agenda), les photos, quelques montages avec Toshop, des courriers, la gestion du stock, la compta bien sûr et bientôt aussi des films "éducatifs" sur DVD grâce à iDVD, plus tout un tas de petits trucs et une fois de temps en temps un jeu (j'ai hâte d'essayer HALO sur le G5  :love: ). Je vais gagner quelques secondes dans toutes ces tâches et ça me soulagera car les ralentissements sont devenus pénibles mais j'arrive encore à travailler.


----------



## Yip (24 Juin 2004)

Bon, voilà les dernières nouvelles de mon côté :

Mardi après-midi livraison des écrans plats (mon associé a pris la même config que moi) Philips 17".

J'ai installé le mien presque tout de suite sur mon G4 (ça prend 5 mn) pour avoir un avant-goût ! :love: 
C'est super le 1280X1024, je suis bien plus à l'aise avec mes différents programmes, l'image est très belle, les couleurs un poil différentes (mais je n'ai rien réglé encore), seul l'angle de vision pêche un peu par rapport au CRT malgré la bonne performance du Philips dans ce domaine.

Ce matin sont arrivés : les barrettes de RAM, les cartes Airport, les boîtes Applecare et les onduleurs, là rien à installer d'avance   mais mon revendeur m'a dit qu'avec un peu de chance les G5 seront là la semaine prochaine  :love:  :love: 


Je commence à baver, hier j'ai passé une demi-heure à détailler les config des G5 sur l'Apple Store à cause de l'impatience  :sick:


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Quand j ai achete mon G5 (y a deja presque 1 an) j ai d abord recu la ram, 2 jours apres le g5.. et 1 moi plus tard mon ecran (il venais pas de chez apple) x-p
C'est horrible d avoir son joujou sans ecran..


----------



## benR (24 Juin 2004)

550 a dit:
			
		

> La date d'expédition estimée était le "21 juin ou avant", aujourd'hui elle est passée à "28 juin ou avant". Autant dire que je ne m'attends plus à recevoir cette machine avant juillet.


Pour continuer dans les témoignages, j'ai commandé mon G5 jeudi dernier (le 17), il est parti lundi apres midi, et d'apres les infos que j'ai il devrait arriver en milieu de semaine prochaine...
je croise les doigts...

sinon, j'ai tout fait pareil que vous dites (sauf que j'ai pris un bi 1.8, moi) 
- bluetooth
- radeon 9600
- pas de modem interne...


----------



## 550 (24 Juin 2004)

J'en peux plus d'attendre!

Non sérieux cette commande sur l'applestore est en train de virer à la très mauvaise expérience?

Donc pour continuer à partager des informations, ce matin la madame qui a le malheur d'avoir affaire à mes cordes vocales et à ma prose agacée depuis quelques jours m'appelle pour m'expliquer qu'ils "n'arrivent pas à débloquer ma carte"!! Il y aurait selon elle un "bug"...

Au bout de 12 jours on m'explique que ce qui retarde ma commande c'est un problème avec ma carte... hum Qu'on m'explique pourquoi ils ont fait une "vérification" puis ont accepté ma commande, pas très sérieux tout ça.

Et pendant ce temps tout le monde est gentiment livré et moi je ne peux pas travailler.
Décevant, frustrant, inquiétant... quand ça part comme ça j'imagine très bien que je vais recevoir un ordi qui ne fonctionne pas et repartir pour de nouvelles aventures...

Sondage : j'annule ma commande ou pas?
Qu'en pensez vous?
Au passage sentiment de solidarité avec unfolding, tiens nous au courant du développement de ton affaire!


----------



## 550 (25 Juin 2004)

Bon je viens de comprendre le fin mot de l'histoire...


Le responsable de cette attente insupportable est le CREDIT MUTUEL "le paternalisme près de chez vous", ils ont refusé la commande parce que le compte était crédité depuis trop peu de temps selon eux!!!
De quoi me mêle-je?

Bref a priori donc la commande devrait suivre son cours normal à partir de maintenant...
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Ils sont pas tres cool a ta banque.. quand j ai achete mon ordi j avais mis l argent sur mon compte le matin...  J suis ptete pas a la meme que toi mais quand meme.. je sais pas si c est tres autorise..  :mouais:


----------



## Yip (30 Juin 2004)

Bon, c'était pô aujourd'hui...   

Je ne travaillais pas cet après-midi, j'espérais pouvoir tout transférer-paramétrer/faire joujou, c'est raté.


Comme on dit à propos de l'amour, c'est avant le meilleur.  :love: 


À plus joyeux compagnons dans l'attente.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

alez pleure pas tonton tu va l'avoir ton G5


----------



## Yip (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon, mon revendeur m'a dit plutôt samedi...

(les G5 sont partis lundi d'Irlande où ils sont fabriqués, mais ils doivent passer par le Luxembourg, Paris, Nice puis Cannes avant d'arriver à Fréjus)

See you later haleteurs


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

a oui en effet ça fait un bout pour arrive jusqu'a frejus  .y'a un truc que je compredn pas ..pourquoi pas directement de paris a nice au lieu de passer par le luxembourg..ils sont compliqué enfin le tout est que tu est le G5


----------



## Yip (2 Juillet 2004)

Nouveau changement aujourd'hui : l'arrivée est plutôt prévue mardi, bon c'est pas grave, on va faire avec (ou plutôt sans), ça aurait été bien d'avoir le week-end pour faire les transferts et les paramétrages mais c'est la dure vie du Mac user, il faut le mériter son nouveau Mac.  :mouais:


----------



## kitetrip (3 Juillet 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau changement aujourd'hui : l'arrivée est plutôt prévue mardi, bon c'est pas grave, on va faire avec (ou plutôt sans), ça aurait été bien d'avoir le week-end pour faire les transferts et les paramétrages mais c'est la dure vie du Mac user, il faut le mériter son nouveau Mac. :mouais:


 Si tu n'en veux pas, tu me le donnes :rateau:

 Bon OK, je sors :sleep:


----------



## 550 (3 Juillet 2004)

ENFIN!

"1 Shipped  02/07/2004"

Presque un mois après ma commande mon ordi existe et est entre les mains que j'espère délicates du transporteur...

Ils bossent le week-end TNT? Je ne m'attends pas à être livré demain ou dimanche mais est ce que les colis sont acheminés le week-end ou sont ils juste stockés??

On fait la course YIP? Le mien en est là :

Shipment Picked Up
*CORK, CO, IE
*02 Jul 2004 18:50

Il devrait faire Ireland->Marseille direct, selon la madame 
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Yip (3 Juillet 2004)

550 a dit:
			
		

> On fait la course YIP?



 OK ! C'est parti ! :hein:




			
				550 a dit:
			
		

> Il devrait faire Ireland->Marseille direct, selon la madame
> Je vous tiens au courant...



C'est pô juste, pourquoi le mien devait passer par Luxembourg ?  

Vu mon post précédent tu as tes chances, la livraison est prévue mardi, plus probablement l'après-midi (le semi-grossiste qui réceptionne à Cannes est fermé le lundi   )


----------



## Yip (6 Juillet 2004)

Coup de fil de mon revendeur (qui est un pote aussi) ce matin  :

"Bon, il y a un problème avec ta livraison, je n'aurais les machines que dans... une demi-heure   "

Il me les amène au boulot à 14 h, YAHOUUUUUUUUUUU !!!


Vais-je gagner la course avec 550    


Je vous dis ça ce soir, paramétrages et transferts prévus mercredi après-midi...    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## 550 (6 Juillet 2004)

preums!

Le livreur est passé ce matin vers 11h
J'écris avec!

Le bonheur....


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

550 a dit:
			
		

> preums!
> 
> Le livreur est passé ce matin vers 11h
> J'écris avec!
> ...



cool, content pour toi, moi, j'attends toujours le mien (pas avant le 30 juillet, c'est le bi pro 2,5), ça commence à me sembler sérieusement long...  

Aller, tu nous postes une ch'tite photo de ta bête?


----------



## 550 (6 Juillet 2004)

Je planais littéralement, je m'amusais à pousser un peu la bête, rien de bien méchant et là... FREEZE
Je crois que je suis tombé sur un de ces G5 qui ont des problèmes à répétition...
c'est une catastrophe, je vais essayer de reproduire le plantage et si il me le refait je me fais rembourser...

Pénible d'acheter du matériel si cher et d'avoir la sensation de jouer à la roulette russe!
J'espère que ce n'est qu'une fausse alerte...


----------



## duracel (6 Juillet 2004)

Tous ces soucis avec la commande qui traîne puis le matos qui plante,

ça vous donne pas envie d'acheter un pc?


----------



## 550 (6 Juillet 2004)

Mea maxima culpa

En fait je l'ai fait planté parce que j'ai cloné mes préférences et que j'avais hacké le dock, apparemment il y a eu un conflit...


Donc en fait si j'ai eu du retard sur ma commande c'est à cause de ma banque et si je l'ai freezé ce matin c'est de ma faute.

Donc pour un PC je crois que je vais attendre.
Merci du conseil


----------



## 550 (6 Juillet 2004)

A la demande générale voici quelques photos :

http://www.antisynoptique.com/G5/G5.html

Vous remarquerez le nouveau radiateur, et j'ai fait un petit gif animé sur le système de verrouillage de la porte que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai trouvé sympa, sinon la machine semble très bien fonctionner.


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

550 a dit:
			
		

> A la demande générale voici quelques photos :
> 
> http://www.antisynoptique.com/G5/G5.html
> 
> Vous remarquerez le nouveau radiateur, et j'ai fait un petit gif animé sur le système de verrouillage de la porte que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai trouvé sympa, sinon la machine semble très bien fonctionner.



zoli!!  

c'est malin, je suis de plus en plus impatient moi... 

PS: il est vraiment bien silencieux?


----------



## 550 (7 Juillet 2004)

Cette machine est absolument silencieuse, en gros pour l'entendre je colle mon oreille à la sortie des ventilateurs et là j'entends plus l'air qui frappe mon oreille que la machine elle même... comment ça je suis de Marseille... oui et alors?

Par contre en cas de sollicitation des processeurs là ça se met en route! Donc plus qu'une machine silencieuse c'est une machine qui s'écoute que l'on guette... 

Le superdrive par contre est toujours aussi bruyant, mais sur le Quicksilver je ne l'entendais presque pas.. c'est dire!

Je veux bien faire d'autres photos si vous voulez des vue d'autres parties de la machine.

Sinon sur le sentiment général, je trouve depuis mon dernier achat (Quicksilver 2002) qu'Apple nous gâte moins :
-Clavier et souris de moindre qualité (je ne parle pas du design mais des matériaux)
-Ni CD-R ni DVD-R
-Autocollants sur du papier très fin tout cheap

Mais bon je vais pas cracher dans la soupe je plane totalement ...
Patience pour ceux qui attendent et courage pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leurs nouvelles machines.
a+


----------



## Yip (7 Juillet 2004)

Il est arrivé hier à 14 h comme prévu   :love: 


J'ai été très occupé depuis, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas posté avant, je n'ai d'ailleurs pas pu faire grand chose avec.

Il est bô  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Je me demande d'ailleurs s'il n'est pas encore plus joli à l'intérieur, c'est fabuleux quand on l'ouvre !

Mes petits soucis : le transfert par FireWire n'a pas marché, mon système actuel est installé sur un second disque interne dans le G4 et il ne l'a pas trouvé  :mouais:  :hein: 

Je vous avais dit que je me sers de l'écran plat Philips reçu quelques jours avant, eh bien en le branchant au G5 le disjoncteur a sauté dès que les connecteurs sont entrés en contact (moniteur allumé mais G5 éteint), il a fallu débrancher le G5 du secteur pour que ça marche. Petite frayeur mais personne n'a souffert, tout marche.

Pas moyen de recevoir quelque chose par Airport, ça c'est plus casse pieds, je vais essayer de savoir aujourd'hui s'il y a un réel problème.

Sinon quelle machine ! les lancements d'applis sont instantanés pour presque toutes pour l'instant (faut voir avec Toshop), silence, un peu de ventilo mais très peu, clavier agréable, souris sans fil un peu casse pieds car des fois le pointeur se retrouve à l'autre bout de l'écran sans raison.

Bon j'y retourne, à plus.


----------



## Yip (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon j'ai trouvé ce qui n'allait pas avec Airport : j'avais bien enfiché la carte (livrée à part) dans son slot, mais je n'avais pas vu l'antenne à brancher dessus   :rose: (elle est un peu planquée sur le côté et le fil pas trop long), je m'en suis aperçu ce matin en m'occupant du G5 de mon associé.

Maintenant tout baigne, reste des transferts et réinstallations diverses à effectuer.


----------

